# How damaged is too damaged?



## bottlemax (Jan 9, 2008)

I recently got into a discussion with a friend over what is the line between wear and damage.  

 The central point of our discussion was the lip of this bottle.  Any advise as to whether this could be cleaned up and/or repaired?


----------



## bearswede (Jan 10, 2008)

Wear is a post-manufacture form of damage that would be in the same category as a scratch... Some folks like to see a little of it, especially on the base... This is called "honest wear" and tends to corroborate age on the piece... Too much highpoint wear on the body, however, is often a distraction that devalues the bottle...


 Ron


----------



## idigjars (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Bottlemax, welcome to the forum.  Nice looking color!  Please send us a pic of the embossing if you can.  I agree with Lobey on the polishing to fix the mouth, and Ron on the issue of the good HONEST base wear.  Good luck with your collecting.    Paul


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is one for you guys amd chicas:

 Nice jar...bad chip.
 The Chief


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 10, 2008)

K on the back


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 10, 2008)

Is this repairable   ....or even worth it.
 Or throw it on ebay for .01 and see how it goes?
 Thanks


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry its aqua but is that harder to repair?  Thanks Lob ster   for the reply.  And yes Lobey go Red Sox at least we dont take as many steroids as the Yankees.
 Madpaddla


----------



## idigjars (Jan 12, 2008)

WoW Ben!  Very nice jar to dig!!  I bet your heart was racing.  It's a good one for sure.  Congrats on digging it even if it does have some damage it had to be quite a thrill to pull that one out of the ground.  Best regards!   Paul []


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Lobey.  It's a quart.  I'm gonna put it on ebay for .99 and let it roll.  Gonna be fun to watch   haha  
 The hcip is 3 cm long and about 1 cm deep.
 Have a great weekend.
 Madpaddla


----------

